# Installation von Fluxbox



## Shockwhore (1. Mai 2004)

Hiho

Ich habe Linux seit ein paar Tagen neu installiert und habe da ein Problem

beim installieren von fluxbox bekomme ich beim ausführen von ./configure folgende Fehlermeldung :


configure : Your libstdc doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes

ich kann mit dieser Meldung nicht viel anfangen ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen



mfG


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Mai 2004)

Vielleicht hilft es, wenn du GCC updatest oder neuinstallierts. Einfach mal bei Google nach libstdc suchen und schauen, was auf eine Distribution zutrifft. (das wäre evtl. hilfreich zu wissen gewesen  )


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Mai 2004)

Solche Fehlermeldungen hat man meistens bei fehlenden Libraries. Hier hilft oft eine Suche bei Google oder bei Paketverzeichnissen (rpmsuche oder debsuche z. B.).


----------

